# Schola Monastery & University (pic heavy)



## UrbanX (Mar 10, 2015)

I’ve split this report into 2 posts (on the same thread) as this site was in two parts really. The monastery, and the university.

Soz it’s a bit pic heavy, but its an awesome , and large. If you’re not a member of this forum you’ll only get the top post. 

The Explore: 

Access to this place was done in the early hours of the morning to avoid being spotted. As it was way too dark to take photos I curled up at the top of the chapel stairwell to get some much needed sleep. 



_(Thanks to Covert Urbex for taking this)_ 

As the sun rose, and light slowly filtered in, my eyes blinked open to reveal where I'd been sleeping: 













Confessional: 









The Organ... Fully working! I'll get round to posting a vid of me being surprised by it when I tap a note! 













Thanks for looking:


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 10, 2015)

This is the report for the monastic university that is attached to Schola Monastery

























Bathroom:



Hole in the wall, any ideas? 






Sports Hall: 



Loved the light in this attic space so much! 


















More stairs:



There were dates & quotes in every room of the uni, I liked them: 



More Stairs:






I loved that every kitchen was adorned with crucifixes tiled in:









Plant Room:






Cheers for sticking with it if you made it to here


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 10, 2015)

Fantastic report there.i loved this place..can't believe we missed you by one day..great photos as always..and that little chapel is superb I thought.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 10, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> Fantastic report there.i loved this place..can't believe we missed you by one day..great photos as always..and that little chapel is superb I thought.



Yeah! I rooftopped it late on that Friday too (early hours of Saturday morning) So we must have missed each other by hours! D'oh! :arghh:


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 10, 2015)

FANTASTIC set there mate. I love this place too. Not alot of decay no, but to just explore somewhere like this is awesome. Youve done the place proud with those snaps


----------



## HughieD (Mar 10, 2015)

No wonder it's pic heavy - there's soooo much there. Awesome stuff...


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 10, 2015)

Amazing report again. No need to apologise about the number of pictures, when they are as good as these, the more the better.


----------



## brickworx (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice place and pics.....I'd like to hear the one man band


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 10, 2015)

Nailed it mate really nice angles of the place! always good to have a quick nap before the explore aswel!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 10, 2015)

Superb images and the tile work is stunning.


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 10, 2015)

Stunning


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 11, 2015)

Cheers for the lovely comments guys and gals! It really was a huge place! 

I'll post up a few bits of video soon. It was odd leaning up against the front door, with members of the public leaning on the other side waiting for a bus, just a couple of inches away!


----------

